# What is your personality type?



## INFJenNiFer (Feb 20, 2016)

Just want to know how many of each personality types are on Personality Cafe. My hypothesis is that NFs will have the highest percentage, followed by NTs.


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

Don't need a poll for this really, just take a look at the most active forums and the answer kinda reveals itself. So yeah something tells me your hypothesis is spot on...


----------



## INFJenNiFer (Feb 20, 2016)

ENTPness said:


> Don't need a poll for this really, just take a look at the most active forums and the answer kinda reveals itself. So yeah something tells me your hypothesis is spot on...


I know, but I don't want to check every single forum to see :laughing:

Sometimes the NTs are more active than the NFs, so I just want to see what happens.


----------



## INFJenNiFer (Feb 20, 2016)

Are ISTPs the most active Sensors in Personality Cafe?


----------



## jade09 (May 5, 2016)

INFJennifer said:


> Are ISTPs the most active Sensors in Personality Cafe?


I dunno, I just voted cause I noticed the poll haha


----------



## TheJ (Aug 3, 2015)

Well, since this interested me, I used the advanced user search to find out the number of forum members that identify with each MBTI personality type.
Done via this, if u didn't get what i just said: http://personalitycafe.com/memberlist.php?do=search

This isn't the number of active members though, just the overall number of people in the forum database who listed themselves as a certain type, so it includes users who've never even posted or have long "moved on" out of here.

*
SJ: * 351 users

ISTJ: 157 users
ESTJ: 31 users
ISFJ: 127 users
ESFJ: 36 users

*
SP:* 405 users

ISTP: 159 users
ESTP: 64 users
ISFP: 137 users
ESFP: 45 users

*
NT:* 2089 users

INTJ: 672 users
ENTJ: 162 users
INTP: 839 users
ENTP: 416 users

*
NF:* 2639 users

INFJ: 985 users
ENFJ: 122 users
INFP: 1077 users
ENFP: 455 users





Hope this helps.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Rearranging the above-- from most to least:

INFP
INFJ
INTP
INTJ
ENFP
ENTP
ENTJ
ISTP
ISTJ
ISFP
ENFJ
ESTP
ESFP
ESFJ
ESTJ

Biggest determining factor of being on this website: Intuitive types (except ENFJs!!)
Second-biggest: Being introverted


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

Interesting that at this point, every type is represented in the poll _except _the four SJ types.


----------



## INFJenNiFer (Feb 20, 2016)

Ardielley said:


> Interesting that at this point, every type is represented in the poll _except _the four SJ types.


Yup. Why is it that SJs are the least in Personality Cafe? Are they generally less interested in MBTI?


----------



## TheJ (Aug 3, 2015)

INFJennifer said:


> Yup. Why is it that SJs are the least in Personality Cafe? Are they generally less interested in MBTI?


Most of us get to know MBTI by taking an online quiz of some sort. So...

My hunch - SJs tend to stick to what they know. They are probably less likely to explore things online that are intangible, especially if it's about self definition or exploration, which from my experience they don't seem to appreciate (at least XSTJs). 

They also probably base their knowledge about themselves on their real life experience more than anything (well, i guess we all do to some extent), therefore a quiz is nothing more than a quiz- So if the MBTI test introduced new information they didn't consider before- if it doesn't match their own experience, they'll just overrule it and discard those sections thinking they are wrong (therefore there's no need to explore more), and if it does match their own experience then it's basically telling them things they already know (therefore again, there's no need to explore more).


All SPs I know that took the test, while finding it interesting, also didn't seem to feel a need to explore it beyond the results they received, took it as nothing more than an online quiz that's kinda neat, and moved on.


----------



## INFJenNiFer (Feb 20, 2016)

@TheJ Sounds like my SJ parents. Hahaha.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

INFJennifer said:


> Just want to know how many of each personality types are on Personality Cafe. My hypothesis is that NFs will have the highest percentage, followed by NTs.


This has been done before.


----------



## INFJenNiFer (Feb 20, 2016)

tanstaafl28 said:


> INFJennifer said:
> 
> 
> > Just want to know how many of each personality types are on Personality Cafe. My hypothesis is that NFs will have the highest percentage, followed by NTs.
> ...


When?


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

INFJennifer said:


> Yup. Why is it that SJs are the least in Personality Cafe? Are they generally less interested in MBTI?


I wouldn't say we are less interested,more like we prefer to do other things.

I'm not sure why you need a pole when a quick search could have told you the same thing. SJs tend to stick to their own forums or maybe don't feel it necessary to answer because of what I mentioned earlier.

However,I answered for the sake of at least having 1 of us answer.


----------



## INFJenNiFer (Feb 20, 2016)

MonieJ said:


> INFJennifer said:
> 
> 
> > Yup. Why is it that SJs are the least in Personality Cafe? Are they generally less interested in MBTI?
> ...


Hehehe, I don't know how to do a quick search, so.

Sorry guys >_<


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

INFP, but there is a slight chance I could be an ENFP...I really should have voted unknown.


----------

